# Operating System Question 32 & 64bit



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I am currently using Windows 7 on a smallish laptop, I've always used since I started using a computer 32bit systems, when I go for either a desktop or another laptop should I go for a 64bit system? and if so do the 64bit drives come with a partition so that my 32bit programs will work?

Reason I've posted this here is because it'll probably be windows 10 that will be installed when I update my PC.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

quite a few 32bit programs run on 64bit systems - there are exceptions to this and compatibility issues - but we would needto know the specific programs you want to use on windows 10 
you can get 32bit windows 10 

It will really depend on how much RAM memory the new PC has - 4gb or less 32bit windows will be OK
BUT I suspect 64bit will be pre-installed anyway


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> quite a few 32bit programs run on 64bit systems - there are exceptions to this and compatibility issues - but we would needto know the specific programs you want to use on windows 10
> you can get 32bit windows 10
> 
> It will really depend on how much RAM memory the new PC has - 4gb or less 32bit windows will be OK
> BUT I suspect 64bit will be pre-installed anyway


I'm hoping to purchase an Intel quadcore 8gb ram desktop plus I hope to also get a decent laptop.

Programs I would be looking for it to run are Nero 6, Audacity, music converters, Burrrn, mp3tag etc, I don't do gaming.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Also note that your external devices such as the printer, scanner and etc. may not have 64 bit drivers for them and will need to be replaced.


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

DaveA said:


> Also note that your external devices such as the printer, scanner and etc. may not have 64 bit drivers for them and will need to be replaced.


Yeah, they're old and I'm needing to replace them anyway.


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

If I were to go for 32bit would that be outdated in a short space of time? or is it outdated already?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the 8GB ram would not be seen 
32 bit can only see 4 GB and with reserved for PC that makes about 3.3 GB usable.
so to see the 8GB and use it it , you need 64bit 

also think about why you use the programs and if there are updates/later versions for them


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

Are all new computers 64bit these days?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Most are


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd heard that you can still run 32bit programs on a 64bit system because there is a partition, is that right?


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

I have an old version of Graphics Workshop Professional which runs fine on XP Pro 64, but will not run on W-7 64, no matter what, , , tried everything, , ,

-c-


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if I should just go for 32bit 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Unless you have very old DOS or Windows programs that you REQUIRE, I would go to the 64 bit version.

Some early Windows programs are 16 bit and they will not run on Windows 7, 8 and 10 as 16 bit is NOT supported.


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I only use 32bit programs since windows 98 on an old desktop and use same with Windows 7 starter via laptop. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm more concerned for the likes of Nero 6 as I've configured it to my liking. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Windows 98 had a lot of 16 bit programs.

*Nero - Support - Nero 6 - System Requirements*
www.nero.com › Home › Support › Previous Products › Nero 6

Cached
Similar
Nero Multimedia Suite

Loading...
General _*system requirements*_. Microsoft ® Windows 98/98SE; Windows 2000 (service pack 4 or later); Windows XP; Windows 2003 server. Microsoft® Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (All applications beside InCD and _*Nero*_ ImageDrive work in the x86 emulator that allows 32-bit Windows applications to run)


----------

